# Solution réseau



## JFL27 (12 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Désolé pour le titre mais je ne savais pas comment vraiment formuler ma question.
Est-il à votre avis possible de se créer un réseau privé  constitué d'un mac mini en serveur et d'iPads en poste client en utilisant par exemple Logmein ce qui permettrait de se connecter à son réseau privé depuis n'importe où ? Est-il aussi possible de la sorte d'accéder à une partition créée avec Parallels Desktop par ce biais et aussi de résoudre la question de l'impression sur iPad ?

Merci de vos avis.


----------



## kriso (12 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Bien que je ne possède pas encore d'iPad, avec Logmein tu devrais pouvoir gérer n'importe quel PC ou Mac avec l'iPad puisqu'il le fait avec un iPod.
Concernant l'impression, une des possibilité consiste à se prendre un compte DropBox (gratuit) sur tous les appareils du domicile, on synchronise le dossier dans lequel on copie le fichier à imprimer. Ensuite on se rend sur le PC ou Mac (Mac Mini par ex ) qui est relié à l'imprimante, ce qui ne doit pas faire des centaines de mètres et on imprime le fichier synchronisé.



JFL27 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Désolé pour le titre mais je ne savais pas comment vraiment formuler ma question.
> Est-il à votre avis possible de se créer un réseau privé  constitué d'un mac mini en serveur et d'iPads en poste client en utilisant par exemple Logmein ce qui permettrait de se connecter à son réseau privé depuis n'importe où ? Est-il aussi possible de la sorte d'accéder à une partition créée avec Parallels Desktop par ce biais et aussi de résoudre la question de l'impression sur iPad ?
> ...


----------

